# W-9 comes home



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

As with many of us tractor addicts I grew up on a 3600 acer ranch. Seems most of out tractors we Mccormick, Farmall and IH. For many years our biggest tractor on the farm was a 1947 W-9.

Me being one of the smaller boys I only got to run it after my older brothers were gone. I do however remember putting many ours on it. I can remember farming at night and I could see the muffler turning red. The first time this happen I shut it down as I thought something was wrong. Well dad always thought that was just an excuse to stop for the night. Found out later that was a good way to light the smokes I snuck from dad .

We ended up selling the ranch back in 1980. We had at that time a H, M, 2 400's, W-9 and a 1958 IH 660. We kept the M and 1 400. A neighbor bought the 660, lost tract of the 400 and H. Not sure why but I kinda remembered who had boughtened the W-9. My older brother got the 660 back.

I did some checking and called the guy that had boughtened the W-9. I found out that he had sold it at his farm sale some years ago and one of his neighbors bought it. He gave me his name and phone number to call. I contacted him and told him how we used to own the tractor years ago and want ed to know if the tractor was for sale. He told me that he would consider selling it.

I was doing some weekend farming in his area so I thought I would stop by and take a look at it. Well one rear tire was flat, engine still turned over, the hydraulic system was still with it. Looked like it did when we owned it 20+ years ago. Well to finish my story I made a deal with the owner and bought the tractor back home.

I tinkered and rebuilt the carb. Put in new points/condensor and after a bit it took off. The od W-9 had come back to life after 20 some years. It was great to have it back.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *As with many of us tractor addicts I grew up on a 3600 acer ranch. Seems most of out tractors we Mccormick, Farmall and IH. For many years our biggest tractor on the farm was a 1947 W-9.
> 
> Me being one of the smaller boys I only got to run it after my older brothers were gone. I do however remember putting many ours on it. I can remember farming at night and I could see the muffler turning red. The first time this happen I shut it down as I thought something was wrong. Well dad always thought that was just an excuse to stop for the night. Found out later that was a good way to light the smokes I snuck from dad .
> ...


another pic.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Awesome picture Caseman, and a great story!! Glad you were able to get your dad's tractor back!! I'd love to find my grandfather's 47 W4, his first tractor, but he traded it in 51, so it's long gone now. 
Do you plan to restore it??


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another pic. *


another pic


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another pic. *


OK, sence I AM a moron, what one is the W9? The bigger, iron oxide color one?

Also, That style of tractor. With the seat way in the back, and no lift, what kind of stuff would you do with it? Most of the local stuff has some form of lift. Just not used to seeing something that just pulls, and has a PTO.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its the second 1 in from the left. ncie tractor caseman its nice to find those that were once in the family. i have grandpa's 15-30 mccormick and his g mm along with his brothers 80 jd. they did a lot of custom work with the g and the 80 they were big tractors in their day.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK, sence I AM a moron, what one is the W9? The bigger, iron oxide color one?
> 
> Also, That style of tractor. With the seat way in the back, and no lift, what kind of stuff would you do with it? Most of the local stuff has some form of lift. Just not used to seeing something that just pulls, and has a PTO. *


Sorrry, guess I should of pointed out which one was the W-9, it is the bigger one. The one on the left. On the 3rd picture its a W-6, W400 and then the W-9 then a 900B Case . 
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very interesting story Caseman! Are all of those tractors and pieces of equipment yours?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Very interesting story Caseman! Are all of those tractors and pieces of equipment yours? *


Chief,
Most of the tractors you see are mine. If you are referring to the thrashing machines in the back ground, no they don't belong to me. The DC next to the W-9 is mine, the picture with the 5 tractors are mine, the old homemade combine belongs to another person. Thanks for the reply.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK, sence I AM a moron, what one is the W9? The bigger, iron oxide color one?
> 
> Also, That style of tractor. With the seat way in the back, and no lift, what kind of stuff would you do with it? Most of the local stuff has some form of lift. Just not used to seeing something that just pulls, and has a PTO. *



Paul, the W9 was mainly for heavy tillage work, pulling plows, disks, harrows, and that sort of thing. The HP was in the ball park of 50, and it would have a 335 CID 4 cyl engine. The super W9 had a 350 CID 4 cyl that produced 350 ft/lbs of torque!!! 
They were quite a tractor!!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: W-9 comes home*



> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Paul, the W9 was mainly for heavy tillage work, pulling plows, disks, harrows, and that sort of thing. The HP was in the ball park of 50, and it would have a 335 CID 4 cyl engine. The super W9 had a 350 CID 4 cyl that produced 350 ft/lbs of torque!!!
> They were quite a tractor!! *


Partsman,
Couldn't have said it better, I'm attaching a picture of a W-9 that we called the junkdog tractor, the guy driving it bought it out of a junkyard and rebuilt it, and it does pull.
caseman-d


----------

